# looking for the job in australia



## __sahil-grg__ (May 30, 2010)

hello guys i am sahil kumar gurung from nepal and i am a hard workin guy have the team work skills and communication but i am really confused from where to start actually i want to work in australia in any field like agriculture,hotel.laundy,caregiver,securtiy guard,gardner i had passed my class 12 and i am good in english 

plzz people gimme some suggestion and help i will be really thankful


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Start with:

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au
Jobs, Employment & Careers @ MyCareer


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

__sahil-grg__ said:


> hello guys i am sahil kumar gurung from nepal and i am a hard workin guy have the team work skills and communication but i am really confused from where to start actually i want to work in australia in any field like agriculture,hotel.laundy,caregiver,securtiy guard,gardner i had passed my class 12 and i am good in english
> 
> plzz people gimme some suggestion and help i will be really thankful


To be able to work in Australia, you need in the first place to be eligible for an appropriate visa and that will mean you need specific skills and qualifications.
Have a look at top two heading/links @ Workers - Visas & Immigration and kep following links/menus and íf you look at eligibility section for any particular [ offshore visa in your case ] visa you'll see what requirements are.


----------



## Exponential (Aug 26, 2010)

oh it's look like there are lot of info on seek website!
It's very interesting

Thanks a lot
=)


----------

